# what kind of "snacks" can fish eat?



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Snacks like a bit of fruit or vegetables or gelatin or something that we eat and can also give to our fish but without harming their health. 

are there some snacks? do we have to buy every food product for the fish in the pet stores?

I really want to give my danios a variety of food so if you guys have suggestions I would really appreciate it


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My fish love the occasional shelled peas and zucchini. They go nuts for chopped market shrimp also.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Gel foods aren't an option I think unless you can manage bite sized pieces for them. My goldfish, loaches, plecos and snails absolutely loved the gel food recipes I made though. Just sardines/tuna/mackerel, Knox gel, baby foods (pure vegetable-based), multivitamins, acidophilus, vitamin C, calcium, etc.

If you have to give high sugar fruits and vegetables, do it sparingly.



> per 100 grams of food.
> 
> 81.1g-Apples, dehydrated (low moisture), sulfured, uncooked
> 67.3g-Currants, zante, dried
> ...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh damn. The 10k character limit again!

Continuation of list.



> 10.3g-Peaches, canned, juice pack, solids and liquids
> 10.3g-Cherries, sweet, canned, water pack, solids and liquids
> 10.1g-Plums, canned, purple, water pack, solids and liquids
> 10.1g-Apples, raw, without skin
> ...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

...


> 1.8g-Celery, raw
> 1.8g-Radishes, oriental, cooked, boiled, drained, without salt
> 1.8g-Mushrooms, portabella, raw
> 1.8g-Yambean (jicama), raw
> ...


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you jeaninel! THANK YOU THANK YOU LUPIN! bless your hearts


----------



## fishbreeder (Feb 14, 2011)

leogtr said:


> Snacks like a bit of fruit or vegetables or gelatin or something that we eat and can also give to our fish but without harming their health.
> 
> are there some snacks? do we have to buy every food product for the fish in the pet stores?
> 
> I really want to give my danios a variety of food so if you guys have suggestions I would really appreciate it


 
baby fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

leogtr said:


> thank you jeaninel! THANK YOU THANK YOU LUPIN! bless your hearts


You forgot my soul too.:rofl:


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Lupin said:


> You forgot my soul too.:rofl:


and soul brother cant forget the SOUL!!


----------



## fishbreeder (Feb 14, 2011)

the baby fish thing was a joke


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

fishbreeder said:


> the baby fish thing was a joke


I wish they ate the snail eggs and baby snails. I have like ahoundred of em :l


----------

